
Codewars - oli5679
https://www.codewars.com/
======
dalke
Quoting user 'moron4hire':s hyperbole from 959 days ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7187021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7187021)
:

> No! You may not have my email address after two woefully simple problems! I
> don't need you sending me emails every day, "You forgot to come to
> Codewars.com in the last 2 hours, why aren't you spending your entire life
> on this site?!"

They let me type in code they execute on their computers, running on a Docker
instance? Where I can os.popen("ls") and
urlopen("[http://python.org"](http://python.org"))?

That ... doesn't sound safe. I mean, sure, it's in its own instance, but I can
talk to the world through their machines. And Python has a built-in web
server.

